# Map Turtles



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Are there any LFS that stock map turtles? I wanted a Yellow Blotched Sawback but apparently they're endangered and often sold for around $700.

Are there any LFS in the GTA that sell black-knobbed map, Cagle's map, or Texas map for a reasonable price?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I just noticed that almost all those turtles I listed are extremely expensive so I think I'm going to stick with normal map turtles.

Does anyone know of any LFS or breeder that sells cheap map turtles?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am pretty sure that there are some at the bigals scarb store. I think they have false maps but I am not 100%

Luckies always seems to have different turtles and menagerie also has some nice ones from time to time that I saw.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I am pretty sure that there are some at the bigals scarb store. I think they have false maps but I am not 100%
> 
> Luckies always seems to have different turtles and menagerie also has some nice ones from time to time that I saw.


False maps grow to about the same size as maps. I've never actually need to Lucky's or Menagerie and I've been looking to go for some time. I'll call in to check if they have any in stock tomorrow, thanks for the info.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I love lucky's they have such a huge selection, it was the only place that I could find Odessa Barbs. They have a good knowledge base and have excellent service with tons of employees helping out. Menagerie I have yet to visit but I have heard great things, too bad it's soooo far.


----------

